# Embedding flash problems



## codechick (Jul 12, 2011)

Hola Laxer,

I so know what you mean about different coding styles.
My issue is that I was trained in HTML, however, not CSS.
My main training is in programming. However, I want a webpage
that is original and "tight" for potential employers to view.
And speaking of that, in comes my Flash movie.
I made a movie in Flash using Adobe Photoshop images I created. 
I added sounds and music from sounddog.com and I did the voiceover.
My goal is to embed it into my page as an example of my technical skills
and understanding of the Web architectual model.
I am attaching it for you to view.
So, I think my answer is I am using Flash because I was trained in CS3,
and it's just a graphical movie.
I need help figuring out how to embed it correctly.
There are several points I can cover with you.
I will attach the movie to this post and wait to hear back from you.
In the meantime, where's the popcorn...:wink:


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello Codechick!

I hope you don't mind but I moved this to its own thread since it is a new issue.

I will look at the code now.....

PS: DDAoN will be angry you didn't greet him :laugh:


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Do you want to embed it using just html?

I have found that using javascript gives the best result if you are fine using it.

PHP is another alternative as well.


----------



## DDAoN (Mar 19, 2011)

Laxer, why would you overcomplicate things? I couldn't possibly be upset with codechick, my finest client that one! 

@codechick - The Marine Corps is "upgrading" our networks, so my connection keeps getting worse and worse. As a result, I can't download your attachment, but I can still provide my 98 cents (if you have 2 more I can get a soda ). Here's a standard snippet for embedding flash files into a website:

```
<object classid=”clsid:D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" codebase=”http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=6,0,29,0">
 <param name=”movie” value=”filename.swf”>
 <param name=”quality” value=”high”>
 <embed src=”filename.swf” quality=”high” pluginspage=”http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer” type=”application/x-shockwave-flash” width=”700" height=”322"></embed>
</object>
```
Obviously, adjust the width and height to match your flash document as well as the filename, in both locations, to match the name/location of the flash file.

P.S. - BTW, Laxer, this is pure HTML.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

DDAoN said:


> Laxer, why would you overcomplicate things?


Thinking of you is over-complicating things? :laugh: (joking)



DDAoN said:


> Obviously, adjust the width and height to match your flash document as well as the filename, in both locations, to match the name/location of the flash file.
> 
> P.S. - BTW, Laxer, this is pure HTML.


Thank you for the clarification. :grin:

Let me know if this doesn't work for you and I will provide an alternative.


----------



## codechick (Jul 12, 2011)

Hola Amigos L and D!,

Thank you for the usual techie luv, it makes the web world go round more smoothly...; )
DDAoN, you cannot play my flick?!? This problem we _must_ overcome!
Let me know if there's another format I can offer it up in. I always play mine
in Windows Media Player. Maybe I should send you a PM?.....let me know.
**Laxer** thanks for opening a new post, this one is gonna spread lots of knowledge. And, I'm always down to learn more Javascript or PHP, my classmates luv their PHP and Phython.
However, as this is "quick" post for now, I will tell you that my problem is that 
the Flash Player does not show the Player Controls.
The code _with a _player in W3 is for Windows Media Player which displays controls, however, Firefox doesn't do Windows.
Let's dish on player controls tomorrow.....I found some software that is supposed
to convert a .swf to a .flv. So, hometex, let me know what u think, I'll ck in manana.
**Laxer** keep up the great moderating.
**DDAoN**I think you should "upgrade" the networks yourself.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

codechick said:


> DDAoN, you cannot play my flick?!? This problem we _must_ overcome!
> Let me know if there's another format I can offer it up in. I always play mine
> in Windows Media Player. Maybe I should send you a PM?.....let me know.
> **DDAoN**I think you should "upgrade" the networks yourself.


You are aware DDA is stationed in Afghanistan with the Marine corps right?

He will be able to download your "flick" once he is _home_ tonight. but cannot access TSF due to restrictions.



> to convert a .swf to a .flv. So, hometex, let me know what u think, I'll ck in manana.


Why do you need it to be an .flv? If you created the file you should already have the .flv.

If you didn't create the file make sure to check copyright and such to makes sure you don't get into any trouble.

I will post this now..... SWFObject: Javascript Flash Player detection and embed script | deconcept read up :grin:


----------



## DDAoN (Mar 19, 2011)

lol, Alrighty, let me try to reexplain that. I can't download it because the network at "home" is what's being "upgraded". XD

As far as the player is concerned, now that I know what your actual problem is I can provide better guidance. The issue isn't with embedding the file but with the player being universally accepted across all browsers. In this particular case, a standard player such as Windows Media Player is a fairly terrible choice. What you need is something that is accepted in all browsers, which is a flash-based player. For this, you need to create, or download, a "custom" player to play selected FLVs or SWFs. You can also build the player directly into the video file.

If you don't mind their little copyright, FlowPlayer is a good and flexible flash-based player that I've used in the past.

There are many other freebie options out there, many of which don't have copyrights displayed, but usually they can get frustrating to work with for various reasons. Your best option is to simply make one yourself. Many tutorials can guide you through the process, and if you wish I could even find you one or two.


----------



## codechick (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello DDAoN,

Thank you for the continued support. :wink:..
I'm looking over your information and comparing it my code I put in awhile ago. This is part of the problem, I found several variations on the same code and that jacked me up... So, first off, I am attaching the Flash player html page, the Windows Media Player html page, and the codechick.swf files in a zip folder. If you run the Windows Media Player page, you'll see the player that I am trying to recreate with Flash. (pls ignore the blue borders).
So, first things first oh-wise-one, would you please look at the varieties of code I've put on the page (including yours is copied and noted) and advise where there is so much variation. Am I missing something? 
I know this is the easy part, however, I like to review step by step.
Also, I'm down to use FlowPlayer and any tutorials that you may find that show me how to build a player without having to put it into the video.
Of course I produced this movie (Laxer!), however, I have .fla and .swf, not .flv, right?
I'll wait to hear from you, and check back in the morning.
As always, thank you hometek!


----------



## codechick (Jul 12, 2011)

Laxer said:


> Why do you need it to be an .flv? If you created the file you should already have the .flv.
> 
> If you didn't create the file make sure to check copyright and such to makes sure you don't get into any trouble.
> 
> I will post this now..... SWFObject: Javascript Flash Player detection and embed script | deconcept read up :grin:


===================================================
Hola Laxer,
Of course this is a Code Chick production....!...Did you view it yet?...I am only seeing .fla and .swf, not .flv unless I'm missing something.
I will check out your link tomorrow in the a.m.....thx again, and we'll take this one downtown just like the rest...:danraksmile:. TTY soon!.....
-CC-


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

> Of course I produced this movie (Laxer!), however, I have .fla and .swf, not .flv, right?


Sorry its just a precaution, if you have the .fla you should be able to create a .flv

.fla -> editable file
.flv -> video
.swf -> published(non-editable file)

I have no experience with flowplayer so you are in DDA's hands on this one


----------



## DDAoN (Mar 19, 2011)

Alright, I'm afraid that this whole attachment thing simply isn't going to work for me, this connection simply can't do it (so sad too, only 2.5 MB!).

The SWF isn't particularly important, so long as it is simply a video, no special features. Here are instructions from Adobe on how to export your video as an FLV from the FLA in Adobe Flash: Adobe Flash Professional CS5 & CS5.5 * Exporting video and sound

As far as embedding the player is concerned, that requires me to see the code, which I am unable to do thanks to not being able to get your archives. If you don't mind, could you copy and paste the code into the code tags, one file per tag please? That way I can see your actual code and work with a FLV of my own and provide you the results.

Now, if you want the Windows Media Player interface as your players layout, your best bet with be to make your own. I know this will probably be in greek for you, but this is, in my opinion, a simple tutorial to start out with: Custom Video Player in Adobe Flash - Layers Magazine | Layers Magazine

I don't know if you have it or not, but a very common way to make video players is via Flash Catalyst. If you do have it, simply Google "custom media player adobe flash catalyst tutorial" and you should get some decent results.

My apologies, but without better access, I'm afraid this is about as far as I can go with helping you. If you post the code here I can probably do some more, but anything actually dealing with the Flash content seems to be beyond the Marine Corps capabilities, though I'm certain Laxer would love the opprotunity to turn you to his side and show me up.


----------



## codechick (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Embedding flash problems/ Windows Media Player file*

***HI DDAoN****
I am attaching each file, however, cannot copy and paste the .swf.
I can email it to you as an attachment? Or do you have a .swf you can test with this html code? Let me know, thanks!
===================================

*Windows Media Player Page*


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
 
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>           
 <!-- title is for user to see at top of browser window; name of bookmark; keywords for search engine --> 
 <title>Practice Windows Media Player</title>
 <!-- what kind of character set/alphabet for the website , utf = unicode transformation format -->
 <meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8">   <!-- no closing meta tag -->
 <!-- attracting search engines.  Descriptions are in page source on the site.  Lots of key words. -->
 <meta name="description" content="A short description about the web page goes here.  This will be displayed on a web search request such as Google.">
 <!-- separate keywords with commas.  Example: pet dog cat bird fish ferret reptile small animal food toys accessories gifts treat-->
 <meta name="keywords" content="keywords, key phrases, key phrases that people commonly use.">
</head>
<body>
<h1>Practice Windows Media Player</h1>
<h2>The controls show up, however, doesn't work in Firefox.</h2>
<hr>
<!-- shows "red X" and player controls, defaults to the "Left", "align" attribute works -->
<!-- The classid attribute uniquely identifies the player software to use -->
<!-- shows player icon per class id: 22D6F312.... -->
<!-- DISPLAY A VIDEO AS AN OBJECT PER w3schools http://www.w3schools.com/media/media_playerref.asp -->
               <!--<data="codechick.swf" type="codechick/swf"> doesn't load movie for: Windows Media Player 6.4.-->      
     
[MEDIA=youtube]rentAtStart[/MEDIA]
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## codechick (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Embedding flash problems/Flash Insert code examples*


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">  <!-- this is an element-->
<html>
<head>           
 <!-- title is for user to see at top of browser window; name of bookmark; keywords for search engine --> 
 <title>Practice Flash Insert</title>
 <!-- what kind of character set/alphabet for the website , utf = unicode transformation format -->
 <meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8">   <!-- no closing meta tag -->
 <!-- attracting search engines.  Descriptions are in page source on the site.  Lots of key words. -->
 <meta name="description" content="A short description about the web page goes here.  This will be displayed on a web search request such as Google.">
 <!-- separate keywords with commas.  Example: pet dog cat bird fish ferret reptile small animal food toys accessories gifts treat-->
 <meta name="keywords" content="keywords, key phrases, key phrases that people commonly use.">
</head>
<body>
<h1>This is code to insert Flash Player with controls</h1>
<h2>Where are the controls?</h2>
<hr>
<!-- The "param" tag defines run-time settings for the object. 
It is also used to define parameters or variables for an object.
The [MEDIA=youtube]ousePointer[/MEDIA]
<!-- ----------------------------------------------------------
http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/415/tn_4150.html  
2.Edit the attributes of the OBJECT tag for your SWF file. 
•Change the HEIGHT and WIDTH parameters to match the height and width of the Stage. 
To automatically scale the SWF file to consume a specific percentage of the browser window,  
enter percentage values for height and width instead.
•Change all instances of "movie_name.swf" where it appears in the OBJECT tag above to the actual filename or URL of your SWF file.
*****CODE EXAMPLE ONE:*************** -->
[MEDIA=youtube]kwave-flash[/MEDIA]
    <!--<![endif]-->
</object>
<!-- ------------------------------------------------------------- -->
<!-- from DDAoN  as of 08/03/11 -->
[MEDIA=youtube]44553540000[/MEDIA]
<!--------------------------------------------------------------------  -->
<!--*****CODE EXAMPLE FOUR:*************** -->
[MEDIA=youtube]mymoviename[/MEDIA] 
<!-- --------------------------------------------------------------- -->
<!--*****CODE EXAMPLE FIVE:*************** -->
[MEDIA=youtube]imationname[/MEDIA] -->
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## codechick (Jul 12, 2011)

Hola Hometex,
I am learning a lot over here about all that I have really wanted to understand about Flash files. It's taking some time while I make thorough notes. Tomorrow is Saturday, and I will pick it up again in the a.m. **Laxer** thank you for clarifying the difference between the different formats, _that _was really confusing me.
**DDAoN** I'm moving through your tutorials now. Thanks a mil for sending the links. Have a great eve, and C U Soon... ^ ^
0-0
U
\/


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Meh, If you have time try this....

Export the video as flv as DDA explained here:


> The SWF isn't particularly important, so long as it is simply a video, no special features. Here are instructions from Adobe on how to export your video as an FLV from the FLA in Adobe Flash: Adobe Flash Professional CS5 & CS5.5 * Exporting video and sound


Once that is done, Download my attachment(extract it) and upload both to your site.

then use the following code:



> <div id="container"><a href="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer">Get the Flash Player</a> to see this player.</div>
> <script type="text/javascript" src="http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/swfobject/2.2/swfobject.js"></script>
> <script type="text/javascript">
> var flashvars = {
> ...


You will need to adjust what's bolded to the right path on your site.

preview.jpg will be the default image seen when it is not playing.


----------



## codechick (Jul 12, 2011)

Hola Laxer,

Hello DDAoN,
Thank you for the workaround, it's going to take me some time to get it going on. Tomorrow, Sunday, is looking like a winner....; )
So, onto the "assignment" you've provided. Look for my response tomorrow.
Thanks again for your ongoing assistance ~ ~
0-0
u
\/


----------



## codechick (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello DDAoN,

We are thinking of you and your troop this evening. We have all heard the news about the events over there, and offer you all our condolences and prayers. We appreciate, and are thinking of you. I'll be here for your posts when the time comes. Best wishes, ~Code Chick ~


----------



## codechick (Jul 12, 2011)

Hola Laxer,

I realize this post has been hanging around a little while. I am working on DDAoN's instructions, however, I had to pause for the cause for a couple of days. I can finish the post by the end of the week, or....? I was waiting to hear back from him regarding the code questions (which embed code is correct, why are they different)...let me know what you think, thanks!


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

codechick said:


> Hola Laxer,
> 
> I realize this post has been hanging around a little while. I am working on DDAoN's instructions, however, I had to pause for the cause for a couple of days. I can finish the post by the end of the week, or....? I was waiting to hear back from him regarding the code questions (which embed code is correct, why are they different)...let me know what you think, thanks!


Hello Codechick :wave:

The file can be embedded multiple ways, if you are adding a control panel to the swf then you should have no problem embedding it with most of the code provided.

Don't worry about taking your time. Whenever you are ready post something here, it doesn't have to be that you are done... it can just be an update if you want some quick feedback.

DDAoN is busy working as you are aware, he checks the forums at night. If you post something here it will send an alert to him and he will see it when he becomes available.

If you find this step:


> Now, if you want the Windows Media Player interface as your players layout, your best bet with be to make your own. I know this will probably be in greek for you, but this is, in my opinion, a simple tutorial to start out with: Custom Video Player in Adobe Flash - Layers Magazine | Layers Magazine


Too hard, you can work around it using my alternative a few posts up.


----------



## codechick (Jul 12, 2011)

Hola Laxer, :danraksmile:

I just read your post, thank you for the update....I'm working on it again today. I'll keep you _posted_ (ha-ha) on my progress....I'm going to be applying to gaming companies this week, so I've got to have mah movie up on tha' site! TTY soon!

-CC-


----------



## codechick (Jul 12, 2011)

Laxer!!!

Please help me....I spent the entire past two days going over every "lovely" detail of this process, and I'm still not all the way there!!!
I made the player in Flash, and everything was groovy until I tried to convert, export, whatever, the .fla or .swf to a .flv. 
The Adobe link in the previous posts doesn't work because Flash won't complete the process of exporting to a Quicktime mov.
I tried several times, and it gets hung up on "recording Flash content" after exporting the movie.
I am losing my grip on reality, please advise! Thanks as always...ray:

....make it stop!


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I have actually been quite busy recently :frown:

If you added the menu inside flash itself export the file as a SWF.

If you just want a basic player(like youtube)

Export the *original* video as a .flv and I will help you set it up.


----------



## codechick (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Laxer,

Thanks for responding.
I did make the player in Flash, however, it would have to be coded with Action Script which I haven't done yet because it's not a flv file.
And, I don't know how to export the movie as flv, it is not an option in Flash.
This is the problem. Let me know what you think, thanks!


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Try this: Export Flash Video Files (FLV)

If that doesn't work...

I guess you didn't install that library :frown:

Here is a work around for you:



> Export out your animation as .mov then in the Flash Video Exporter (should have come installed with Flash) open that select that .mov file then export out to .flv  no 3rd party apps needed.


----------



## codechick (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Laxer,

How r things in OR...; )
So, I think I'm seeing what you're talking about.
In regard to not having a library, that's possible as I have the
student version of CS3 which definitely doesn't have everything.
However, I DO have Flash Video Encoder and QuickTime 7.xx.

I am attaching a screen shot of what Flash displays when I select Export.

Is is possible to download the library that offers up the different "movie" formats in Flash CS3? I tried to buy CS3 or CS4 After Effects a la carte, and not out there...?

Lastly, will the Flash Video Encoder give me a display of player controls?
Thanks for your persistence amigo, and TGIF (although the fun doesn't ever really stop....; p)...artytime

-CC-


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I attached a .flv I converted from your first post.....

Try the instructions I posted earlier here is the link: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f49/embedding-flash-problems-591443.html#post3384649

Let me know how that goes.


----------



## codechick (Jul 12, 2011)

Hola Laxer,
I just got to your post right now, I apologize for the delay.
Thanks for the .flv, I'll check it out first thing in the a.m.!
So, to be continued a la manana....pls send DDAoN an hola 
4 me if you hear from him....TTY soon.

-CC-


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

codechick said:


> Hola Laxer,
> I just got to your post right now, I apologize for the delay.
> Thanks for the .flv, I'll check it out first thing in the a.m.!
> So, to be continued a la manana....pls send DDAoN an hola
> ...


DDA actually got moved outside of the base, he currently has no internet connection aside from military duty's and emails.

I well send your hello his way, I am sure he will be glad to hear from you ray:

Let me know how that goes for you.


----------



## codechick (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello Laxer!

Greetings and good energy to you....:grin:. I had a post all ready to go for you yesterday, and I got timed out!
I know it's been a month now, however, I have the up to the minute report.
First, I was unable to open the ** Rec.flv ** file compressed into the ** .rar ** format. I used 7-zip, and the errors were:
** Unexpected end of archive.
** Data error in Rec.flv. File is broken (see attached screen shot.)

Second, due to time issues, I hired someone to get the movie on my site.
That doesn't mean I don't want to finish this post with you. I still need to get it up on YouTube.
However, for the record, this is what he did:

-- Converted it to AVI format.
-- Compressed it into MPEG-4 format with .f4v extension.
-- Added it to my page with Javascript.
Also, he made a player control icon in Flash to lay on top of my movie.
My website is: www.robertafricker.com, so feel free to check it out.

I would still like to see what your file is like and see if I can work with it.
However, there is some hiccup in extracting it...?
I'll leave it up to you how to proceed from here. 
Hope all is well with you and DDAoN, I await your wiz-dom...:biggrinje:danraksmirk:

-Code Chick-


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Do you want it up on youtube?

I can put it on youtube for you :laugh: (it was actually up at one point)

Mine is similar to his just it has more of a youtube style interface... (not menu pull up on hover.)

If you are curious he used: SWFObject v2.0 (a javascript class)

I can upload my version somewhere on the web if you would like to see it vs his.... (would require I find the file/converter again)


----------



## DDAoN (Mar 19, 2011)

codechick, I am so sorry for disappearing on you like that!

As Laxer explained, military dictated my actions the last couple of weeks, which kept me from the Internet.

I see that you got it taken care of, which is good, but I find it strange you were having so much trouble with Flash. Personally, I still use Macromedia Flash MX, just because I never much cared for Adobe, but it came with the export functions built into the software. I'll update my software and take a look at how the new program is running, but I don't think it should've given you so much trouble.

@Laxer - Thank you for filling in. I'm terribly sorry I had to leave you with this.


----------



## codechick (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello Laxer and DDAoN!

DDAoN, I'm so glad you're back on the set...:wave:...!!!
Laxer has been doing a nice job of "filling in" danraksmirk and on that note...
Laxer:
If you are down to put my movie on YouTube that would be awesome.
However, I need to add one more frame to the end of the movie pointing
people (potential employers) to my website. So, I'd like to get that added before you codec anything.
***Please let me know what is the next step to do this.***

Yes, the web developer did put my movie up on Youtube in the beginning,
however, as the dimensions are basically square (500 X 502) it showed up
as a small square inside of the Youtube rectangular background. 
He said it was because of their -- iframe -- attribute...?
So, if you can get it to "stretch" that would be great.

Hey guys, I'm off for lunch right now. It's great that we're back on the
trail again....:danraksmile:. TTYSoon.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

codechick said:


> Yes, the web developer did put my movie up on Youtube in the beginning,
> however, as the dimensions are basically square (500 X 502) it showed up
> as a small square inside of the Youtube rectangular background.
> He said it was because of their -- iframe -- attribute...?
> So, if you can get it to "stretch" that would be great.


There are different ways to embed youtube videos on websites....

If the Iframe did not work we can try others until we come out with what you like.

When you finish the movie if you can send some un-compiled version of it(anything besides .swf) I can get it up on youtube for you promptly.


----------



## codechick (Jul 12, 2011)

Greetings Laxer,

Happy Monday, hoping it's going decently...; )
I just added the last scene with the "Who Am I" section.
I tried to compress to winzip and it's still too large (13 MG)
I then compressed with 7-Zip and now I cannot find the file ...?
It's supposed to be in Archive folder, which I don't see...?
Pls advise on how to compress, then I'll send it right away.
As always, THANKS!

-CC-


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

What type of file is it?

We have a 5MB file size limit for uploading here so if it is really that big we may need to go elsewhere to transfer it.


----------



## codechick (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Laxer,

It's in .fla format. Please let me know what to do, thanks!

-CC-


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Upload it here: MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service

Then post the link here :grin:


----------



## codechick (Jul 12, 2011)

_Dude, you are the Host with the most....:4-clap::danraksmirk:_

Here it is, in living color, .fla format, raw and unzipped (I think that might be a different forum....)

Let me know what's next... U :spinning:!!

Link Removed

-CC-


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Don't access to flash right now to convert it....

I will get everything up and running tomorrow :grin:

Thanks for working with us to solve this... it really shouldnt be this hard :laugh:


----------



## codechick (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi -L-,
Hmmmm....I know _exactly_ what you mean about _that...._I like to put it in the category of: "It's not that deep".....or it reminds me of WWF, sometimes it takes
a lot of wrestling to take a technical problem _down!...._

And, thank _you _for sticking with me thru the lean times....Finally, although we're not there yet, how do Youtube search terms work? e.g. if someone types in "Flash movie" will mine come up....
In the meantime, and in between time, stay strong my brother, and say hi to the -D- man 4 me por favor....
-CC-


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

codechick said:


> In the meantime, and in between time, stay strong my brother, and say hi to the -D- man 4 me por favor....


Last time I heard DDAoN was back in the states :grin:

I think he is getting his internet hooked up here shortly and will be back with us :heartlove

I will get everything up in the morning... (hopefully)


----------



## codechick (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Laxer,

Sounds good 4 U and the D man...let me know when things get cookin' thanks!

-CC-


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I can get the video working just fine but no matter what I do I cannot get the audio...

even playing it directly from flash I get no sound...

are you sure you exported the audio?

If you could provide me with the mp3 I could get it working... blah such a mess :laugh:


----------



## codechick (Jul 12, 2011)

Happy Saturday morn' Laxer...:wave:

Thank you for getting on what I like to call "The Pain Train"...:wink:
Don't worry, "we" (more you) will take this one down!

So, first I am attaching 2 screen shots of some of the library panel that shows up in the Flash application. It shows the graphics and the audios which are separate *--.psd--, --**.wav--* and --.*mp3-- *files. 
Please confirm that you see these in the Flash application window. 

Then let's take it from there. 
Hang in there homey, it's almost over :danraksmile:. Thank you for all UDo!

-CC-


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I redownloaded the fla and had audio :4-dontkno


I don't have alot of time to work with it today but here is this:

Codechick2 - YouTube

You can embed it a few different ways...


```
[MEDIA=youtube]SRj1wBiFXmk[/MEDIA]
```


```
[MEDIA=youtube]wFullScreen[/MEDIA]
```


----------



## codechick (Jul 12, 2011)

Hola Laxer,

Thank you continuing to work on this mamma jamma, it just keeps on
hangin' in...:winking:

The size is great, although a little fuzzier than before.
I see it's in HTML which might be why it's less sharp..?

K...somehow, my last scene (with my website address) didn't stick...?...talk about :4-dontkno...anyway, I foo-barred that...(can always add it back in...)
Also, for some reason, I sound like Elmer Fudd :3-laugh2: on the "S"s, I sthwear I don't really sthound like that...

I feel like I'm (like the song says) "Killing You Softly.".....with the odyssey of the Code Chick Flick. B4 we hop back on The Pain Train, please feel free to tell me if you want to deal with this any longer. I feel we're in the final stretch, however, the clarity and sound aren't quite right.
Pls let me know (totally straight up) where UR with it. Thanks again 4 all U do! :biggrinje.
-CC-


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I am fine working on it....

Would like to have it be done but it is a bit of a fighter 

Plus its nice to have the OP be dedicated to the project so I don't mind one bit :grin:


----------



## codechick (Jul 12, 2011)

Hola Laxer,

Thanks for sticking with it, we'll make it happen soon enough...:danraksmirk:
First things first yes?....
Here is the new link for the correction version of the movie.
"New" meaning I added the last scene that directs employers to my site.
Link Removed

Next, I want to confirm that I just want to put the movie you're doing up on YouTube by iteself with search terms that include "Flash, movie, animation, Adobe"...etc.....I'll leave the one that's on my site as is.
Is that OK with you?

Finally, I'd like it be of the same quality in video and sound that the Web Dev did for me on my site. It would probably take the same method he used: convert to --.avi --then --.f4v --, which might be asking too much.
Also, it might not "stretch" to rectangular format without jacking it up.
So, keeping this good stuff in mind...:danrakgrin:..pls let me know what u think.

Gracias amigo,

-CC-


----------

